# Installation auf einem USB-Stick

## Jacky2k

Hallo,

ich versuche grade Gentoo auf einem USB-Stick zu installieren, klappt auch, abgesehem vom Hochfahren. Er hat nen Kernel Panic, weil er das root-fs nicht mounten kann. Schaut euch das Foto an: http://opencode.eu/misc/Bilder/P7100142.JPG (Kann man hier keine Bilder in Beitrag anhängen?)

Ich vermute mal ich habe nicht den richtigen Treiber für den USB Controller oder den Stick selbst im Kernel. Jedoch kann ich den richtigen Treiber nicht identifizieren.

Meine aktuelle Kernel Config liegt hier: http://opencode.eu/misc/Text/config-Siemens

Hier nochmal die Ausgabe von "lspci -k":

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d3

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d3

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d3

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d3

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d3

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d3

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d3

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d3

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d3

00:0a.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d3

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device cb84

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d3

   Kernel driver in use: AMD_IDE

   Kernel modules: ata_generic, pata_amd, pata_acpi

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d3

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d3

   Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

   Kernel modules: forcedeth

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d3

07:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 10d3

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

   Kernel modules: ohci1394
```

----------

## firefly

hast du neben dem usb-controll treiber auch usb-storage und den sd (scsi-disk support) fest im kernel.

Wenn ja, dann liegt es daran, dass der kernel zu früh versucht das device zu mounten. Denn es dauert etwas, bis usb-storage das device initialisiert hat.

Füge mal rootdelay=5 als kernel parameter hinzu. Siehe auch: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kernel-boot-usb-roodelay

----------

